# Windows 10 commands/shortcuts/env. var.



## Drone (Nov 2, 2015)

I took my time and tested commands/shortcuts from good old (XP) days to see which of them work under Windows 10. Some of them do, others don't, some things are new, others just changed or got axed. Of course today not many people love to use win+r (Run) commands because with Cortana things are easier but anywho for all old-style Run lovers:







*appdata* - AppData folder
*calc* - Calculator
* charmap* - Character Map
*cleanmgr* - Disk Cleanup
*cmd* - Command Prompt
*colorcpl* - Color Management
*CompMgmtLauncher* - Computer Management
*dccw* - Display Color Calibration
*dcomcnfg* - Component Services
*debug* - C:\Windows\debug
*devicepairingwizard* - Add a device
*dialer* - Phone dialer
*dfrgui* - Optimize Drives (defragmentation)
*dpiscaling* - Display
*dxdiag* - DirectX Diagnostic Utility
*eudcedit* - Private Character Editor
*explorer* - File Explorer
*fonts
ftp
iexplore* - Internet Explorer
*iexplore -extoff *- Internet Explorer No Add-ons
*iexplore about:blank* - Internet Explorer Blank Page
*lpksetup* - Install/Uninstall Display Languages
*magnify*
*mip *- Math Input Panel
*mblctr* - Windows Mobility Center
*mdsched* - Windows Memory Diagnostic
*mmc* - Microsoft Management Console
*mobsync* - Sync Center
*msconfig* - Configuration to edit startup files
*msdt* - Microsoft Support Diagnostic Tool
*msinfo32* - Microsoft System Information Utility
*mspaint* - MSPaint
*narrator
netplwiz* - User Accounts
*notepad* - Notepad
*nslookup* - Returns your local DNS server
*odbcad32* - ODBC Data Source Administrator
*onedrive* - OneDrive
*osk* - Onscreen Keyboard
*presentationsettings
printui* - Printer User Interface
*psr* - Steps Recorder
*recdisc* - Create a system repair disc
*regedit* - Registry Editor
*regedt32* - Registry Editor
*rstrui* - System Restore
*sdclt* - Backup and Restore
*sigverif* - File Signature Verification
*slui* - Windows Activation (online)
*slui 4* - Windows Activation (phone)
*sndvol* - Volume Mixer
*snippingtool
system32* - C:\Windows\System32
*syswow64* - C:\Windows\SysWOW64
*tabcal* - Digitizer Calibration Tool
*taskmgr* - Task manager
*utilman* - Ease of Access Center, same as win+u
*verifier* - Driver Verifier Manager
*wiaacmgr* - Scan
*winver* - Widows version
*wmplayer* - Windows Media Player
*write* - Wordpad

Control​*control* - Control Panel
*control admintools* - Administrative Tools
*control folders* - File Explorer Options
*control netconnections* - Network Connections
*control printers* - Devices and Printers
*control srchadmin.dll* - Indexing Options
*control userpasswords2* - User Accounts

Self-explanatory​
*control /name Microsoft.autoplay
control /name Microsoft.CredentialManager
control /name Microsoft.DefaultPrograms
control /name Microsoft.HomeGroup
control /name Microsoft.IndexingOptions
control /name Microsoft.LocationandOtherSensors
control /name Microsoft.NetworkAndSharingCenter
control /name Microsoft.Recovery
control /name Microsoft.RemoteAppandDesktopConnections
control /name Microsoft.TaskbarandStartMenu
control /name Microsoft.Troubleshooting
control /name Microsoft.UserAccounts*


System Properties​*SystemPropertiesComputerName
SystemPropertiesHardware
SystemPropertiesAdvanced
SystemPropertiesPerformance
SystemPropertiesDataExecutionPrevention
SystemPropertiesProtection
SystemPropertiesRemote*


Microsoft Management Consoles​
*azman.msc* - Authorization Manager
*certmgr.msc* - Certificate Manager
*compmgmt.msc* - Computer management
*devmgmt.msc* - Device Manager
*diskmgmt.msc* - Disk Management
*fsmgmt.msc* - Shared Folders
*eventvwr.msc* - Event Viewer
*gpedit.msc* - Group Policy
*lusrmgr.msc* - Local Users and Groups
*perfmon.msc* - Performance Monitor
*printmanagement.msc* - Print Management
*rsop.msc* - Resultant Set of Policy
*secpol.msc* - Local Security Policy
*services.msc* - Services
*tpm.msc* - Trusted Platform Module (TPM) Management
*taskschd.msc* - Task Scheduler
*wf.msc* - Windows Firewall with Advanced Security
*wmimgmt.msc* - Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI)

Control Panel Shortcuts​
*appwiz.cpl* - Programs and Features
*desk.cpl* - Screen Resolution
*firewall.cpl* - Windows Firewall
*hdwwiz.cpl* - Device Manager
*inetcpl.cpl* - Internet Properties
*intl.cpl* - Region
*joy.cpl* - Game Controllers
*main.cpl keyboard* - Keyboard Properties
*main.cpl* - Mouse Properties
*mmsys.cpl* - Sound
*ncpa.cpl* - Network Connections
*powercfg.cpl* - Power Options
*sysdm.cpl* - System Properties
*telephon.cpl* - Phone and Modem options
*timedate.cpl* - Date and Time
*wscui.cpl* - Security and Maintenance


I'm sure there're trillion other things but it's all I recall/use. I can't know everything but I don't like copypaste so feel free to add things you know.


Windows Environment Variables​

*%ALLUSERSPROFILE%* - ProgramData folder
*%appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\AccountPictures* - Account Pictures
*%CommonProgramFiles%* - C:\Program Files\Common Files
*%CommonProgramFiles(x86)%* - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files
*%HomeDrive%* -  Drive connected to the user's home directory
*%LOCALAPPDATA%* - Temporary files of Applications (Desktop Themes, Windows Error Reporting, Caching and profiles of web browsers)
*%programfiles%* - Program Files
*%programw6432%* - Program Files
*%programfiles(x86)%* - Program Files (x86)
*%systemdrive%* - System Drive
*%systemroot%* - Windows folder
*%temp%* - Temp folder
*%UserProfile%* - User's Profile
*%WinDir%* - Windows folder



Microsoft Office 2019​
*excel* - Microsoft Excel
*lync* - Skype for Business
*msaccess* - Microsoft Access
*mspub* - Microsoft Publisher
*onenote* - Microsoft OneNote
*outlook* - Microsoft Outlook
*powerpnt* - Microsoft PowerPoint
*visio* - Microsoft Visio
*winproj* - Microsoft Project
*winword* - Microsoft Word

Some bonus stuff:

*3d objects* - 3D Objects folder
*desktop* - Desktop
*documents* - Documents folder
*downloads* - Downloads folder
*favorites* - Favorites folder
*logoff* - Logs out of Windows
*music* - Music folder
*pictures* - Pictures folder
*recent* - Recent folder
*videos* - Videos folder


And finally some important Command Promt (Admin) commands anyone might need:
(right click on start button)







*chkdsk c: /r*  -  Fixes errors on the disk; locates bad sectors and recovers readable information (if drive is not in use)
*ipconfig /all*  - Windows IP Configuration
*netstat -an* - Displays all connections and listening ports in numerical form
*ping*  - ping
*powercfg -duplicatescheme 8c5e7fda-e8bf-4a96-9a85-a6e23a8c635c*  - shows High Performance plan in Power Options
*powercfg -duplicatescheme e9a42b02-d5df-448d-aa00-03f14749eb61* - shows Ultimate Performance plan in Power Options
*powercfg /l*  - lists all/existing power schemes
*set*  - gets all environment variables
*sfc /scannow*  - Sytem File Checker
*systeminfo* - System Information
*taskkill*  - terminates tasks
*tskill*  - ends a process
*tracert*  - traces and displays all paths required to reach an internet host
*ver *- displays the Windows version
*whoami*  - computer name
*wmic diskdrive get model,status* - checks the S.M.A.R.T. status of the drives
*wmic os get Caption, Version, BuildNumber, OSArchitecture* - shows build number and OS architecture


----------



## Drone (Nov 9, 2015)

Update: Added new commands and here's a good guide by howtogeek How to Run Hyper-V on Windows 8.1/10.

It's an amazing program. I won't use VirtualBox or VMWare anymore


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 2, 2015)

Someone was asking me about a easy full list of these commands /pics the other day, and I sent the a link to your post @Drone . I have them in my head.. or at least most of them.. lol So, I went ahead and stickied it to help anyone else that may need them.


----------



## Drone (Feb 5, 2016)

^ Not a problem 

Some tips:

How To Delete Recovery Partition - Windows 10










How to Create a Password Reset Disk on Usb in Windows 10










How to Create a USB recovery drive in Windows 10











How to change the Windows 8/8.1/10 indexing options (advanced searching)?

*win + r -> control.exe srchadmin.dll -> ok*


----------



## Frick (Feb 25, 2016)

Keyboard shortcuts to open programs:

Create a shortcut on the desktop to whatever program you want. Right click -> Properties and fill in the field there. Sadly the shortcut needs to remain on the desktop, but you can hide it.

Fun fact: If you had keyboard shortcuts for programs pinned to your Windows 7 start menu, those shortcuts still work when you update to Windows 10.


----------



## Drone (Mar 6, 2016)

a tiny update: (because I can't edit my OP)

win + r -> *%appdata%\Microsoft\Windows\AccountPictures* -> ok

That folder stores your W10 avatar/account pictures


----------



## Drone (Mar 19, 2016)

How to install language packs (manually)

First, make sure that you have the correct language pack matching your OS (32-bit or 64-bit).

*win + r -> lpksetup -> ok -> install display languages - > Browse* [pick the *.cab file of the MUI language you downloaded] *-> Next*.

Wait till it's installed. This can take a considerable amount of time (7-8 mins) and disk space. A System Restore point will be created.

To switch to the installed language pack go to

*Control Panel -> Language -> Add a language *(the one you just installed) *-> Options -> Make this the primary language
*
This procedure will log you out/in and you're ready to go.


----------



## Drone (May 25, 2016)

There's a detailed and thorough *battery report* giving useful information on battery's overall health and how much time of use you're getting between charges.

*win + x* -> *Command Prompt (Admin)* *-> powercfg /batteryreport /output “C:\battery_report.html”*

Open the HTML file to get a host of useful stats and data on your battery.


----------



## Drone (Jul 20, 2016)

I totally forgot to include Windows 10 exclusive command called *CompactOS*

To reduce the total disk footprint, Windows 10 features a new option in the compact.exe built-in command line tool. CompactOS looks to be a nice upgrade over WIMBoot (in Windows 8.1) which had a lot of promise, but was not as effective as hoped.

 In Windows 10, from an administrative command prompt, simply use the commands:

*compact /compactos:query*
This will query Windows to see if CompactOS is enabled or not

*compact /compactos:always*
This will enable CompactOS

*compact /compactos:never*
This will disable CompactOS


----------



## blobster21 (Jul 20, 2016)

nice and usefull !

Here's one that's missing in your big list :


```
wiaacmgr
```

This will launch the embedded scanner and camera wizard, and will let you scan documents without using the software bundled with your AIO printer/scanner.


----------



## Drone (Mar 9, 2017)

Update:

*MS upgraded regedit interface in Windows 10 Creators Update*:


Like always hit win+r -> regedit -> enter

Now it has a new address bar:






Hit *alt+d* to focus on address bar. You can copy/cut/paste in address bar.


New address bar now understands shortcuts too:

hit alt+d and type *HKCR* in the address bar and hit enter: It will expand HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT

*HKCU* will expand HKEY_CURRENT_USER, *HKLM* expands HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE and *HKU* expands HKEY_USERS


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 9, 2017)

I didn't see on your list using *Win-X* to bring up the basic setup of system tools like the original control panel, easy access to device manager, etc. not technically a list of commands, but at least a shortcut


----------



## Drone (Mar 9, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> I didn't see on your list using *Win-X* to bring up the basic setup of system tools like the original control panel, easy access to device manager, etc. not technically a list of commands, but at least a shortcut



Win+X (or right click on Windows icon) isn't really useful anymore. MS removed *classic control panel* from the list and changed programs and features to *Apps and Features*. To get to Programs and Features you have to go to Apps and Features first (Metro UI) (it's in the top right corner).

And classic *cmd* also left the win+x and File list, you have to do it old way (win+r -> cmd -> enter).












Now it's easier to access *Power Options *directly from the taskbar.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 9, 2017)

Drone said:


> Win+X (or right click on Windows icon) isn't really useful anymore. MS removed *classic control panel* from the list and changed programs and features to *Apps and Features*. To get to Programs and Features you have to go to Apps and Features first (Metro UI) (it's in the top right corner).
> 
> And classic *cmd* also left the win+x and File list, you have to do it old way (win+r -> cmd -> enter).
> 
> ...



I thought the Classic Control Panel was replaced by "Settings", but I'm not directly in front of an updated WinX box right now. And I never used the cmd prompt from there, it was always quicker for me to stick with "muscle memory" for Win-R "cmd" 

I never did understand why they made it so much harder to access different control panel settings....


*edit
Doing some quick research, it looks like that isn't the case. I guess I need to download Win-X Editor to have for fixing client PCs. 
I also use the win-x for Computer management and Disk management, never actually used the power management there, habit had me hitting control panel, and typing "power" to get those options


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2017)

Drone said:


> Win+X (or right click on Windows icon) isn't really useful anymore. MS removed *classic control panel* from the list and changed programs and features to *Apps and Features*. To get to Programs and Features you have to go to Apps and Features first (Metro UI) (it's in the top right corner).
> 
> And classic *cmd* also left the win+x and File list, you have to do it old way (win+r -> cmd -> enter).
> 
> ...



 I hate the fact that the control panel classic is missing from windows 10. My work around was simply to type in control panel in the start menu search bar and then pin the resulting control panel shortcut to the start menu quick access panel or taskbar

  I think I'm unwilling to change  with the times


----------



## Aenra (Mar 9, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I think I'm unwilling to change  with the times



You have to see mine, lol.. you'd think i'm running WinXP


----------



## Dethroy (Mar 9, 2017)

I've put a shortcut to the classic control panel in my RocketDock. Works fine for me. Though it's been a while I actually had to make use of it tbh...


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 9, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> I've put a shortcut to the classic control panel in my RocketDock. Works fine for me. Though it's been a while I actually had to make use of it tbh...


I understand. I don't have to hit my own control panel often at all. I do, however, have to hit my clients' on a regular basis, since if I'm at their station, it's usually because they broke something, or need something added, and repairs half of the time involve me digging into the control panel for something. If it's not that, then it's printer/scanner, or power issues, etc etc...


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2017)

Drone said:


> Win+X (or right click on Windows icon) isn't really useful anymore. MS removed *classic control panel* from the list and changed programs and features to *Apps and Features*. To get to Programs and Features you have to go to Apps and Features first (Metro UI) (it's in the top right corner).
> 
> And classic *cmd* also left the win+x and File list, you have to do it old way (win+r -> cmd -> enter).
> 
> ...


By the By, they actually haven't removed the Classic Control Panel from Win-X. I just pulled all the updates for a client laptop this morn, and Win-x still provides me a "Control Panel", which leads to the standard windows control panel.


----------



## Drone (Mar 13, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> By the By, they actually haven't removed the Classic Control Panel from Win-X. I just pulled all the updates for a client laptop this morn, and Win-x still provides me a "Control Panel", which leads to the standard windows control panel.



There is Control Panel in Anniversary Update win+x menu. I was talking about Creators Update. They changed Control Panel to Settings, Programs and Features to Apps and Features. Power Options and Network Connections now open in Metro style.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2017)

Drone said:


> There is Control Panel in Anniversary Update win+x menu. I was talking about Creators Update. They changed Control Panel to Settings, Programs and Features to Apps and Features. Power Options and Network Connections now open in Metro style.


ew.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2017)

I'd like to disable Skype and all the crap that I don't need in windows 10. I've gone through the settings and removed it from the optional program list but I still see Skype and some other executables or processes running in task manager , i'm sure there's a way


----------



## Drone (Mar 13, 2017)

I've uninstalled skype and it's gone completely. It won't appear even when I install a new build


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2017)

Drone said:


> I've uninstalled skype and it's gone completely. It won't appear even when I install a new build



Now if that'd work for OneDrive...


----------



## Drone (Mar 13, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Now if that'd work for OneDrive...


Well said


----------



## Aenra (Mar 13, 2017)

Wrong quote, lol.. this is a batch for One Drive:

@Echo off
cls

set x86="%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\OneDriveSetup.exe"
set x64="%SYSTEMROOT%\SysWOW64\OneDriveSetup.exe"

echo Closing OneDrive process.
echo.
taskkill /f /im OneDrive.exe > NUL 2>&1
ping 127.0.0.1 -n 5 > NUL 2>&1

echo Uninstalling OneDrive.
echo.
if exist %x64% (
%x64% /uninstall
) else (
%x86% /uninstall
)
ping 127.0.0.1 -n 5 > NUL 2>&1

echo Removing OneDrive leftovers.
echo.
rd "%USERPROFILE%\OneDrive" /Q /S > NUL 2>&1
rd "C:\OneDriveTemp" /Q /S > NUL 2>&1
rd "%LOCALAPPDATA%\Microsoft\OneDrive" /Q /S > NUL 2>&1
rd "%PROGRAMDATA%\Microsoft OneDrive" /Q /S > NUL 2>&1

echo Removing OneDrive from the Explorer Side Panel.
echo.
REG DELETE "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{018D5C66-4533-4307-9B53-224DE2ED1FE6}" /f > NUL 2>&1
REG DELETE "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{018D5C66-4533-4307-9B53-224DE2ED1FE6}" /f > NUL 2>&1

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


And to remove Skype entirely, after uninstalling it normally, run Powershell with admin rights and type:

Get-AppxPackage *Microsoft.SkypeApp* | Remove-AppxPackage

Then type:

dism /online /Get-ProvisionedAppxPackages

Find and copy the SkypeApp.* from the list, then type:

dism /online /Remove-ProvisionedAppxPackage /PackageName:

Paste copied text right after "PackageName:", no spaces

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warning: Removing packages (such as Skype) can cause sysprep issues, i'm fine with it but you may not be. In my case, this only affects me in my being unable to do Windows Updates, which i never do anyway; instead, i do a clean install every oh so many months. I must also learn how to post like a normal person, 'cause i've done like 10 edits since i first posted this


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2017)

Drone said:


> I've uninstalled skype and it's gone completely. It won't appear even when I install a new build



 Yeah I removed it too but I have seen the process running in task manager from time to time


----------



## FYFI13 (Mar 13, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Now if that'd work for OneDrive...


I think they have fixed it. I was able to uninstall OneDrive just by right clicking on it and then uninstall. No PowerShell, no CMD or any other kind of hacking. 

Clean W10 install, latest ISO downloaded today, all updates applied.


----------



## Aenra (Mar 13, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> I think they have fixed it. I was able to uninstall OneDrive just by right clicking on it and then uninstall. No PowerShell, no CMD or any other kind of hacking



You can now yes, but the above is faster and leaves no registry traces behind. Uninstalling does and unless you're on a custom mode, no reg cleaner out there will delete miscrosoft entries


----------



## Drone (Mar 13, 2017)

*Humongous update*. Added lots of commands (Control and System Properties) to the *OP* (in green and blue).
Double/triple checked them all in Anniversary and Creators Update, everything works.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2017)

Aenra said:


> this is a batch for One Drive:



 Is all that text meant to be copied and then entered into powershell? For one drive I mean. 

I used the Skype one and it seems to  have worked  thank you for that


----------



## Aenra (Mar 13, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Is all that text meant to be



My apologies, it's just a batch. Save it with notepad/n++, rename -> change extension from .txt. to .bat and double click


----------



## Drone (Mar 17, 2017)

A couple of key combinations I've never heard of

After minimizing all windows with Win+D you can restore them with Win+D or with *Win+Shift+M*
Win+Ctrl+F  Find Computer
*Win+Shift+S *lets you select and save a rectangular piece of the screen so you can paste it in any image editor
Win + A - Action Center
Win + B - Set focus in the notification area


Win+Shift+S is really awesome. Goodbye print screen


----------



## VulkanBros (Jun 13, 2017)

Windows activation = slmgr /ATO


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 13, 2017)

How to fix Windows 10 removing the control panel from your Power Menu.  Credit to PC World for the directions. 

Bring up the "Run" Prompt: Windows key + _R_. Enter or paste *%LOCALAPPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\WinX\Group2*, and hit Enter.
Move the existing Control Panel icon to a separate folder on your desktop, "just in case".
Download the attached shortcut provided from Deskmodder.de 
Extract the Control Panel icon and place it in the Winx folder.
Restart your computer, or right-click and restart the Windows Explorer process in Task Manager. (_ctrl-shift-esc, _scroll down the processes tab, and right click "Windows Explorer", _restart_. If you don't see the processes tab, click _More Details_).

Windows key + _X_ or right click the windows icon for the start menu. 
Profit.


----------



## Drone (Jul 27, 2017)

Fix Slow-Loading Windows Icons by Increasing the Icon Cache in Windows 10

winver -> regedit -> enter  -> *alt+d *-> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer -> enter

Right-click the Explorer folder and select New > String Value. Name the new value *Max Cached Icons*.

Double click *Max Cached Icons* to open the Edit String window. In the “Value data” box, enter a new value for the icon cache size. By default, the icon cache size is 500 KB.  4096 (4 MB) or 8192 (8 MB) is sufficient. Click OK when you're done. Reboot.


----------



## Boatvan (Jul 27, 2017)

I hate how _wuapp_ is gone for windows update in 10. That is muscle memory for updating PC's at work. Grrr


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 27, 2017)

Aenra said:


> My apologies, it's just a batch. Save it with notepad/n++, rename -> change extension from .txt. to .bat and double click



thank You, it worked great, thanks for your work.


----------



## Drone (Jun 5, 2018)

'New' command (added to the OP)

*wmic diskdrive get model,status* - checks the S.M.A.R.T. status of the drives and shows the model. 
It returns *Pred Fail* if your drive is near death and *OK* if everything's ok.


----------



## AltCapwn (Jun 5, 2018)

wmic product where "name like '%name of software%'" call uninstall
wmic product where "vendor like '%vendor of software%" call uninstall

usefull if you want to uninstall something fast when in a non-admin user. You can put /nointeractive if you don't want to confirm the uninstallation.
*NOTE THAT IF THE PC HAS TOO REBOOT, IT WILL REBOOT WITHOUT ASKING*

Example ;
wmic product where "vendor like '%Autodesk%'" call uninstall /nointeractive




will bulk uninstall all autodesk software.

You can create it as a script to uninstall things remotely too but the AV often block the script unfortunately.

---------------------------

arp -a
will show you the MAC Address of known devices in the same subnet. If you want to know a MAC fast, change IP to fit the subnet, ping the desired computer and type arp -a


----------



## Drone (Jul 9, 2018)

Just forgot about this fact:

In Microsoft Windows, you can't create folders that have their name from one of these words:

*CON, PRN, AUX, NUL, COM0, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, COM5, COM6, COM7, COM8, COM9, LPT0, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4, LPT5, LPT6, LPT7, LPT8, LPT9.*


If you try you'll get this error

*



*


----------



## Drone (Dec 13, 2018)

Added few net and power options for command line


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 14, 2018)

shell:startup command will open your startup folder in file explorer
shell:appsfolder will open a folder which shows all your installed apps


----------



## Dmu (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks for this topic, I just got out of a situation thanks to all of this


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 13, 2020)

If you work a lot in command prompts and have many repeated commands - then F7 is great.
Great command history re-user.
Discovered it when I worked with Window Server 3.5.1 - and yes, I am old ;-)


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 13, 2020)

@VulkanBros this is a game changer for me. Thank you!


----------



## Drone (Mar 14, 2020)

New exclusive to Windows 10 2004 DISM commands:

*Windows 10 2004 Adds DISM ReservedStorage Commands*


```
DISM /Online /Set-ReservedStorageState /State:Enabled
DISM /Online /Set-ReservedStorageState /State:Disabled
```

Sets the state of reserved storage. This command line option is only supported for online Windows images. If reserved storage is in use, it may not be disabled, and the following error is returned: This operation is not supported when reserved storage is in use. Please wait for any servicing operations to complete and then try again later.


```
DISM /Online /Get-ReservedStorageState
```

Gets the current state of reserved storage


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 30, 2020)

Download Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes AIO Repack  - MajorGeeks
					

Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes AIO Repack lets you remove and update to the latest Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes, without the original setup bloat payload.



					www.majorgeeks.com
				




@W1zzard This needs updated to the above link I think, not 100% sure on that, but I think so.









						Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes All-in-One (Nov 2022) Download
					

This archive contains the latest version (Nov 2022) of all VCRedist Visual Studio C++ runtimes, installable with a single click by running the includ




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Wasn't sure where else to post this, sorry! March 27th update.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 30, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Download Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes AIO Repack  - MajorGeeks
> 
> 
> Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes AIO Repack lets you remove and update to the latest Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable Runtimes, without the original setup bloat payload.
> ...


thanks. my package isn't based on the one from majorgeeks. 
i build mine using the original microsoft installers, and include a clear-text batch install script, so you can be 100% sure everything is untouched. 
microsoft did release a new version of the 2015-2019 runtimes, our download has been updated accordingly


----------



## Drone (Apr 6, 2020)

How to check if TRIM is enabled:

*fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify*

If it says NTFS & ReFS DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (Disabled) it means TRIM is _enabled_ 
(if = 1 then TRIM is _disabled_), what a counterintuitive crap, whateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeva

How to enable TRIM

*fsutil behavior set DisableDeleteNotify 0*


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2020)

Random stuff:

a) *How to manually clear Windows Defender Protection History in Windows 10*
win+e -> View -> Hidden items = ON.
Goto C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Scans\History & delete Service folder. Done.

b) If Hidden items = ON , you might notice a hidden folder *$WinREAgent* with subfolder Scratch on Windows 10's Local Disk C
$WinREAgent is created during Windows Update and contains temporary files. It's safe to delete it (but don't bother).

c) You might also notice hidden *msdownld.tmp* on Disk D or E, you can delete it if want. It'll resurrect itself anyway lol


----------



## scoutingwraith (Oct 25, 2020)

I need a couple of days to migrate Half of my scripts from my Work machine to here if we are allowing Powershell


----------



## Drone (Jan 24, 2021)

New trick 

Pressing *WIN+SHIFT+S* lets you copy any section of the screen to the clipboard


----------



## Night (Jan 24, 2021)

Drone said:


> New trick
> 
> Pressing *WIN+SHIFT+S* lets you copy any section of the screen to the clipboard


Thanks for that, didn't know this even existed. I've been messing with Prtscn+Paint for far too long!

Edit: Yeah, this is also good for replacing alt+Prtscn, however is it possible to cancel the selection? I couldn't find any info on that. Also the Prtscn key can be used to open the snip tool under Ease of Access Keyboard Settings > Print Screen Shortcut.


----------



## Drone (Jan 24, 2021)

Same here. I learnt this today.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jan 25, 2021)

if you press the windows key by its self it will bring up the menu on the windows icon/ start button.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 25, 2021)

Drone said:


> New trick
> 
> Pressing *WIN+SHIFT+S* lets you copy any section of the screen to the clipboard




still easier to just use Sharex, since anything im usually clipping like that im trying to share to a friend


----------



## Drone (Feb 11, 2021)

Run this command in PowerShell to get the version of your .Net Framework


```
Get-ChildItem 'HKLM:\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP' -Recurse | Get-ItemProperty -Name version -EA 0 | Where { $_.PSChildName -Match '^(?!S)\p{L}'} | Select PSChildName, version
```


----------



## Drone (Feb 16, 2021)

Location of Win+X menu:


```
win+r -> %LOCALAPPDATA%\Microsoft\Windows\WinX
```

You can find 3 Group folders with their entries.


----------



## abactuon (Apr 1, 2021)

Drone said:


> Location of Win+X menu:


It's not that simple, you need to calculate hashes.








						Add Custom Shortcuts to Win+X Quick Link Menu in Windows 10
					

How to Add Custom Shortcuts to Win+X Quick Link Menu in Windows 10




					www.tenforums.com
				




Win + x is very convenient.
Previously used:





Now:


----------



## Drone (Jun 21, 2021)

Some awesome *cmd* stuff:

*driverquery*
Displays a list of installed device drivers

*tree* 
Graphically displays the folder sctructure of a drive or path.

*netsh wlan show profile*
Shows the name of wifi network

*netsh wlan show profile *_SSID_* key=clear*
Shows wifi password, just replace _SSID_ with the name of the wifi network. See Key Content.

*wmic path softwarelicensingservice get OA3xOriginalProductKey*
Shows Windows Original Product key


----------



## Drone (Jun 23, 2021)

How to Manage Windows Update Using PowerShell | Petri


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

*The video is broken let me fix that!*

Guide to create the WindowsRE USB-stick. 



xxx

xxx

xxx





xxx

xxx

xxx


*U need an USB stick with 650MB minimal size.*





_then_
*Follow the instructions below. DownLoadlinks @ the bottom*






*Now enter BIOS and boot*







*RepairData ISO file for the Stick *_*(650MB space required) who does not want to use googleDrive uses the next link *_

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iPvgPf-EV1utzPIIgX6iS3Qi7SIcfzi0/view?usp=sharing
https:/_/www.computerbild.de_/?dl=1&dlcid=WjgzVUUuVFpGLlAsTShTLVY5IihbPEZVSy5PKEQtUCRJLjM0QyxFKFs8RlVMLk8pRzo2SFI8SjFOOzdgTwovLklRTSwzOEUtUDRJLEZRRixGWl0KYAo=



 Beware of the downloadmanager then! USE THE DIRECT LINK!

http://rufus.ie/en/ RUFUS iso Creator








Drone said:


> How to Create a USB recovery drive in Windows 10


----------

